# So, I've got a Wii



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2008)

The wife has kindly bought me a Wii for my birthday. Very good of her, I know. I wanted a PS3 but I think she was looking at the social aspect of the Wii and decided it would be better for her to be playing as well, rather than it being just me sitting up until 4am on my own while she lies frustrated in bed. 

I was pretty chuffed at first, as all those millions of people can't be wrong and there must be some decent games out there for it. But, I have some issues:

1. Graphics: They are shite. I wasn't expecting PS3/XBOX/PC quality, obviously, but I was expecting them to be better than my PS2. That, coupled with the non-HD support means that on my all singing all dancing TV, it looks shit and blurry.

2. Internet: One of the things I was really looking forward to was connecting up my wireless router and watching some iPlayer shows through the TV. But Nintendo charge 3.50 for the web browser? OK, not exactly break the bank stuff, but fucking hell, who pays for a web browser?

3. Pointing at the screen: It took me about 10 goes to type in my e-mail address and about the same to type in my WPA key. If it's that unresponsive when I'm doing that, no wonder I get such a shit score in Mario Sonic Olympics Skeet shooting.

4. The Games: I've only got sports and MArio and Sonic at the olympics, but looking into whats available, why are they all so CUTESY. Where's the WAR?!?!?!

5. Standing up to play games?: No thanks. Gaming is a sedentary activity. If I want to get active, I'll go out on my bike. The graphics are way better outside.


So, I've had my rant. What I want to know is, what am I missing? Where am I going wrong? There must be a million reasons to get one of these things because so many people have gone out and bought one and they love it. 

If I'm not convinced by Saturday morning, it's going back to be swapped for a PS3.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd file divorce proceedings.

Fucking Wii's are making a mockery of gaming, they aren't suppoused to be played in a well lit living rooms with all the family, they are meant to be played in pitch black rooms by a solitary figure for hours on end, unless you're playing a football or fighting game in which case it's ultra competitive and not all standing around giggling.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

souljacker said:


> I was pretty chuffed at first, as all those millions of people can't be wrong and there must be some decent games out there for it. But, I have some issues:






> 1. Graphics: They are shite. I wasn't expecting PS3/XBOX/PC quality, obviously, but I was expecting them to be better than my PS2. That, coupled with the non-HD support means that on my all singing all dancing TV, it looks shit and blurry.


It's about the gameplay, and you're wife is right it's a social machine not a hunched over, sitting in the dark fragging 12 year old American teenagers console...



> 2. Internet: One of the things I was really looking forward to was connecting up my wireless router and watching some iPlayer shows through the TV. But Nintendo charge 3.50 for the web browser? OK, not exactly break the bank stuff, but fucking hell, who pays for a web browser?


Why pay for something you don't need or want?  



> 3. Pointing at the screen: It took me about 10 goes to type in my e-mail address and about the same to type in my WPA key. If it's that unresponsive when I'm doing that, no wonder I get such a shit score in Mario Sonic Olympics Skeet shooting.


Why pay for something you don't need or want?  



> 4. The Games: I've only got sports and MArio and Sonic at the olympics, but looking into whats available, why are they all so CUTESY. Where's the WAR?!?!?!


Again, wrong kind of console, you want war get a gaming PC or a PS3/Xbox 360.



> 5. Standing up to play games?: No thanks. Gaming is a sedentary activity. If I want to get active, I'll go out on my bike. The graphics are way better outside.


Meh, you don't like jumping about a room like a mad one with your mates then fair enough. Again, wrong console. At this point I'd suggest eBaying it, putting in the difference and getting a PS3. 




> So, I've had my rant. What I want to know is, what am I missing? Where am I going wrong? There must be a million reasons to get one of these things because so many people have gone out and bought one and they love it.
> 
> If I'm not convinced by Saturday morning, it's going back to be swapped for a PS3.


Looks like you've found your answer!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2008)

it's not a games console it's an overpriced novely toy for children and fat woman who are convinced it will help them lose some lard off their arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

revol68 said:


> it's not a games console it's an overpriced novely toy for children and fat woman who are convinced it will help them lose some lard off their arse.



Nah, you're wrong. Oh yeah I have mine stuffed up with lots of old NES and SNES games too. Great fun!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah, you're wrong. Oh yeah I have mine stuffed up with lots of old NES and SNES games too. Great fun!



I can play old NES and SNES games on my PC and PSP.

The Wii is a toy not a console.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

You've made a serious boo boo if you've purchased a wii looking for non-cutesy graphics and WAR games.

It's a great console to share with friends, less so if you're a serious solo gamer with a love of driving sims and 1st person shooters.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I can play old NES and SNES games on my PC and PSP.
> 
> The Wii is a toy not a console.



The Wii is a console. But then some people think all consoles are toys.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

Aye, because sitting in a darkened room shouting instructions to other distant strangers wearing knobby headsets is the apex of gaming, isn't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Aye, because sitting in a darkened room shouting instructions to other distant strangers wearing knobby headsets is the apex of gaming, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm afraid that unless you're a child, or regularly have people round who don't play games but would play Wii, then it's a little box of shit. God rid of mine within a couple of weeks.

360s are cheaper than Wiis now, and for my money, the best console out there with the best catalogue of games. The PS3 is a lovely machine, but why pay twice as much unless you're going to buy lots of Blu-Rays?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm afraid that unless you're a child, or regularly have people round who don't play games but would play Wii, then it's a little box of shit. God rid of mine within a couple of weeks.



Aye, fair enough. There must be decent non social game though. What about the Mario ones or Zelda?


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 17, 2008)

I like my wii but I had virtually stopped using it within a week or two until I got wii fit. I like that, and there are some fighting games but tbh it is really a social console.

You could try Red Steel for non social.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 17, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's are all about the multiplayer games. you bought the wrong console.

vast majority of the decent single plaayer games are cross platform.


dave


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't play video games, can't see the attraction, but Wii seems fun to me.  Had a go at the in-laws last Christmas, and it was a laugh. 

Whereas all that Xbox stuff and that leaves me cold.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

souljacker said:


> Aye, fair enough. There must be decent non social game though. What about the Mario ones or Zelda?



Resident Evil 4 is good, and the graphics are bearable.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know. John Madden's on the Wii is a fantastic solo game if that's your kind of thing. Motions for catching, sidesteps, big hits and other things - what's not to like.

But it's not a serious gamer's console imo - it's something to pick up and play a few games of, not lose months poring over level progression.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't play video games, can't see the attraction, but Wii seems fun to me.  Had a go at the in-laws last Christmas, and it was a laugh.
> 
> Whereas all that Xbox stuff and that leaves me cold.



This is kinda the point. The Wii is like a family board game compendium that runs through the telly. It's not a console for those that have grown up with games.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> This is kinda the point. The Wii is like a family board game compendium that runs through the telly. It's not a console for those that have grown up with games.


It's obviously the one for me, then.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> This is kinda the point. The Wii is like a family board game compendium that runs through the telly. It's not a console for those that have grown up with games.



I don't know if that's true. I think it more depends on the types of games you like - if it's involved 1st person shooters, detailed sims or high grade graphical action you're after then the wii's not going to be your thing. If you enjoy the occasional game to pick up and play, particularly with mates, then the wii's as good as it gets really. It's no effort gaming for folks who can't be arsed with serious gaming iykwim.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I don't know if that's true. I think it more depends on the types of games you like - if it's involved 1st person shooters, detailed sims or high grade graphical action you're after then the wii's not going to be your thing. If you enjoy the occasional game to pick up and play, particularly with mates, then the wii's as good as it gets really. It's no effort gaming for folks who can't be arsed with serious gaming iykwim.



Which is pretty much what I said


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> This is kinda the point. The Wii is like a family board game compendium that runs through the telly. It's not a console for those that have grown up with games.



I really think that's nonsense. I've been playing games for over 25 years, and love it! I can't see why I shouldn't enjoy playing Tetris on my DS, Bowling on Wii Sports and Civilisation 4 on my laptop. I just like gaming. 

It's just another form of gaming and one that defies the tedious hardcore vs casual dynamic that some people have a problem with.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Which is pretty much what I said



No you didn't. You talked about it being a box 'of shit' and the wii not being of interest to people who have 'grown up with games'

I'll have you know that I once achieved the highest rank in Gorf before anyone else in the area, young Filter whippersnapper. I was once the Space Admiral of Brixton and surrounds. <shakes fist, grips walking stick>

I'm some way in between tbh. The wii's better than you're making it out to be, but I've no wish to get involved in serious gaming any more, particularly any of the headset wearing online cooperative nonsense. And whilst I enjoyed the 360's graphics, it's a pig ugly noisy beast of a console that I wouldn't want to live with in the front room. Graphics aside, I'm not convinced I'd play it any more than a wii either - I'm just not arsed enough to gain another antisocial time consuming habit to piss off the missus with.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really think that's nonsense. I've been playing games for over 25 years, and love it! I can't see why I shouldn't enjoy playing Tetris on my DS, Bowling on Wii Sports and Civilisation 4 on my laptop. I just like gaming.
> 
> It's just another form of gaming and one that defies the tedious hardcore vs casual dynamic that some people have a problem with.



Do you ever play the Wii by yourself?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really think that's nonsense. I've been playing games for over 25 years, and love it! I can't see why I shouldn't enjoy playing Tetris on my DS, Bowling on Wii Sports and Civilisation 4 on my laptop. I just like gaming.



Wii Sports is one of the worst games I've ever played. 

A friend of mine has recommended Guitar Hero so I reckon I'll go and get that. I've played it before so I know its entertaining.

I was hoping someone on here would recommend me a killer app, but if wii sports is as good as it gets, then I fear for its presence in this household.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

souljacker said:


> Wii Sports is one of the worst games I've ever played.


I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

souljacker said:


> Wii Sports is one of the worst games I've ever played.
> 
> A friend of mine has recommended Guitar Hero so I reckon I'll go and get that. I've played it before so I know its entertaining.
> 
> I was hoping someone on here would recommend me a killer app, but if wii sports is as good as it gets, then I fear for its presence in this household.



WarioWare is the best title for the Wii, but it's a party game. Resident Evil 4 is the only decent grown up (by which  mean WAR) as far as I know.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2008)

to give the other side: we have a wii, which we (mostly he, but i'm very shit)played from time to time.  Then he got a 360. which seems to be all about fighting and is impossibly dull and disorientating to watch and seems very repetative.  But which he plays constantly.

i have absolutely no desire to be in the same room as him when he's playing it, which wasn't the case with the wii.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 17, 2008)

People forget that you can play game cube games on the Wii.  Pop straight in, just need a GC controller.  Thats got a really decent back catalogue for next to nothing.

Zelda and Metroid for the game Cube are some of the best games ever and you can play the next two as well though they are generally more of the same formula.

Loved Ocrina, Windwaker and Twilight Princess.  Metroid prime is one of the best games I have ever played.

Oh an the Super Mario series if your into platformers.  Best platformers ever and only on the Nintendo.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Wii Games

Mario Kart
Super Paper Mario
Mario Galaxy
Boom Blox
Zelda Twilight Princess
Pitfall The Big adventure
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario & Sonic Olympics
EA Playground
Zack & Wiki

Resident Evil is ok
Wii Ski is ok
SNES Super Mario World < Best Platformer Ever

Softmod FTW!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Do you ever play the Wii by yourself?



Yep. Mario Kart, Super Mario Galaxy and the retro games.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 17, 2008)

a few wii games you might want to consider:

COD3 on the wii is pretty good if you want a FPS 'war' game
mario kart both single player and especially online is amazing, excite truck is pretty good fun too for driving
the new star wars one, 'the force unleashed' is quite cool, allowing you to use the wiimote as a lightsabre
guitar hero 3 is also great fun

all can be enjoyed single player 

also there's loads of old school ones for the virtual console as others have mentioned...


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 17, 2008)

Addy said:


> Good Wii Games
> Mario Kart
> Super Paper Mario
> Mario Galaxy
> ...



If they're the good games I despair    I think I prefer the 'proper' style of controller.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> If they're the good games I despair  I think I prefer the 'proper' style of controller.


 
When they cost nowt but a blank dvd there's no need to 'despair' 

As already said, the Wii is a 'social console' and works well when there is alcohol involved.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> .... God ....



It was so shit that the divine entity itself descended from the heavens to rid you of the foul thing?!?!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

electroplated said:


> a few wii games you might want to consider:
> 
> COD3 on the wii is pretty good if you want a FPS 'war' game
> mario kart both single player and especially online is amazing, excite truck is pretty good fun too for driving
> ...



I thought COD3 awful. Admittedly I'm an eye candy whore but it looked worse than the ps2.


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Nov 22, 2008)

metroid prime 3, mario kart, smash bros, mario galaxy are great games.....and this game looks fucking shit hot!! . 

http://www.sega.com/platinumgames/madworld/EnglishUK/index2.html


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2008)

*Biggest Mistake Ever...*

... just downloaded Animal Crossing for the kids 
I'm gonna have to buy another big tv


----------

